# Use MAP for delivery order and Google Maps



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I've been using the map to choose my own delivery order as I see that this is more efficient than letting the app choose. I also use Google Maps as a back up, it seems that it can find places that the app cannot.

It's too bad picking on the App map green circle doesn't pull up the delivery address. I have to Zoom in , figure out the address from the zoom and go back to the list and then select the correct address. Not very efficient.

Also the app always defaults and goes back to the next address in the LIST order which is not necessarily what you want from the map.


Also I like to deliver packages that are close to the warehouse first if I don't want to come back to the warehouse. The App seems to put the packages that are closest to the warehouse last in the list order.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

There's a spot for suggestions under Feedback in the app.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah. I'll prob submit it , but not holding my breath that anyone even looks at it.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

silentguy said:


> .......................... The App seems to put the packages that are closest to the warehouse last in the list order.


So if you have returns you don't mind traveling a few miles extra back to WH instead of coming back all the way from other side of the city.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Yeah. Its fine if u have returns.
I'd rather not have them but sometimes there is no avoiding it
I thought that they purposely put the last ones near the warehouse so that you would come back


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Also I like to deliver packages that are close to the warehouse first if I don't want to come back to the warehouse. The App seems to put the packages that are closest to the warehouse last in the list order.


I've seen this mentioned before, but there's no correlation here that way. USUALLY it just puts the zones in numerical order, which quite often will put the furthest one last. And it's not as if the areas are (again, USUALLY) all that large as to make a huge difference which direction is first.

Anyway, using GMaps to find every address seems like it'd add way too much time to be of any use.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Easiest thing to do, and it only takes 2-3 minutes for 8-10 addresses:

If Android, copy 1st address, paste to GMaps.
If iOS, type address into GMaps.
Using GMaps, Press round blue car icon to start drive and next screen will provide menu from three dots on right upper corner.
Select Add Stop from menu
Add all of the stops (box for next stop will appear for next address). Cut and paste until all addresses are entered.

Now you have a map of entire driving area with total estimated drive time and SUGGESTED driving route. You can move any address up or down to rearrange order. This saves time for complex routes and I don't use this method all of the time, only when at least 6 stops.

Nicest to use this at night when finding home addresses can be more difficult. Zooming in on GMaps (at least for Seattle) gives an accurate location for any given address.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks for the gmaps suggestion
You copy and paste from the Itinerary screen right ?

I'm using gmaps anyways so adding stops sounds good


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I used the app navigation until it got me lost for the third time. Now I use gmaps to get me to the location and just the app for the delivery to the door.
It's easy enough to copy the address by touch and hold and then quickly paste into gmaps and search. Not more than a few seconds.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

silentguy said:


> You copy and paste from the Itinerary screen right ?


You should be able to press on Address in Itinerary and automatically copied to phone's Clipboard.

It is unfortunate that iOS still does not offer cut& paste. I have emailed support under Feedback section. FML.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I always use GoogleMaps top get to my first package as Amazon has no traffic rerouting as far as i can tell


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Waze has worked better for me. I wish I could enter all the routes and have either Waze or Google determine my best route. :|


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Tip.... I use Google if I can't find the building or something...

Usually it's a big company or apartment complex near others...

Google the address and the name of the company comes up... Helps when trying to look for addresses... 

Had to Google a ladies name and street name to find the right street number one time since the one on the package didn't exist....


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Easiest thing to do, and it only takes 2-3 minutes for 8-10 addresses:
> 
> If Android, copy 1st address, paste to GMaps.
> If iOS, type address into GMaps.
> ...


I used this trick just the other day, helped with finding the best route for my reattempts block. Especially when I noticed the flex app wanted me to go to Fontana and then to Redlands and back to Colton/rialto.. Hell naw. I organized it to where I did Fontana first, colton/rialto, and then Redlands leaving me with a quick route back home


----------

